# Breeding....



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Hi everyone,

just beed looking through the forum and so many of you breed your repiles.
Why isit you breed them, Is it for the money? the fun? chasing your fave morph?

Btw im making this a pole just to see how many do breed...
*


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

I bred my corns for the experience, it was something that I'd never done before, and now I have  :cheers:


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

planning to breed mine, was going to breed my cali's this year, but due to rescent problems with one some, and them not being a very good weight, i have decisded not to, for the snakes well being, but next year will hopefully be breeding hoggies, KSB, and millions of cali's.


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

im guna try and breed leos next year


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,

I think 2009 will be my first year at breeding, it will be my Hoggies or my Royal Pythons.

slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

I do for a combination of reasons, money being the least important factor, I'm not looking for profit, simply self paid hobby. 

I Breed for the challenge and experience you go through with your animals.

And of course, when it comes to rearing hatchlings and finding them new homes, helps develop a community.


----------



## xx-Charlie-xx (Oct 29, 2007)

maybe in a few years with abit more expereince under my belt i might breed my corns


----------



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

planning on breeding my royals next year(fingers crossed)
and then my hoggies in 09 all being well


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

i plan to start ... i tried last year but lost the eggs. i want the experience and to learn i suppose...


----------



## robd999 (Oct 31, 2007)

I have always aimed to breed whatever animals I have kept. A single animal of whatever species is nothing but a dead end - an evolutionary full stop. From when I was an eight year old in England keeping common frogs, toads, lizards and grass snakes I realised the importance of breeding the animals I kept. Now I breed for a number of reasons: Conservation of rare / endangered varieties; research into conditions needed for captive maintenance of such species; Personal satisfaction; and also to recoup some of the costs involved in the maintenance of collection / oultlay in aquisition of new specimens. Finally: Research into ecology / reproductive biology of local species. e.g did you know that until just a few years ago no one knew for sure how Blanus cinereus ("Worm Lizard") reproduced - even as to whether it was oviparous or viviparous?
:blahblah:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I think it's fair to say that not many people who breed any animals do it for money. 

It usually it ends up costing us money! My cat breeding did for me anyway, don't know about anyone else?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't breed my reptiles, but I have bred other animals and I think it's fair to say that not many people who do breed do it for the money.

Mainly I think most people breed for the experience and to try to improve the species they choose.

As far as making money out of it, not many of us do! My cat breeding career certainly didn't make me money!


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

feorag said:


> I think it's fair to say that not many people who breed any animals do it for money.


I think it's fair to say that many who breed their animals hope they are going to make money though.

Just not many do


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

I was going to breed my PRB's Start of next year but start cooling now. But decided Carrla wasnt big enough and i would rather weight another year so she can have a big clutch rather than this year with a small clutch and risk her health. Not worth it.
Will probably breed when she is a good wieght, when she is around 2.5-3lbs, and 4ft +....and she is know 3-4ft and 600-800grams, cant remember. Also royals when they are big enough, only baby gals at the moment 150grms .
Also i will breed in years too come, an 10's of years, Boids, and Monitors


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

I'v kinda bred rats....well i actualy didnt....:S
Bought 2 female rats, and one was pregnant, but i didnt know untill the babys came, mum said we had to get rid, i sulked and hid in tree house, till mum said we could keep them and we had 13 rats  Long Story Short.
ps i was like 8-10
​


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Also would of though breeding the royal morphs would make some money?
​


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

just happens 
i don't go out of my way to breed them, they just do it naturally :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

As the hobby becomes more and more popular there are obviously more and more people breeding herps at home.It's great for the keepers as it brings the prices on the private market down and does it fast too!
3 years ago a pair of CB Woma Pythons would cost you £3,000 or more.I have seen womas lately for £450 each!Whilst it's great for us,the keepers,it has destroyed the 'commercial' breeders and the days of people making fortunes from breeding snakes are long gone,unless you are producing the very latest or brand new morphs.


----------



## candoia aspera (Mar 5, 2007)

for the love, experience, for the earning potential if applied correcly


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

I bred the cornsnakes first because I had the pairs and I knew it was possible. The other ratsnakes were bred because of the success with corn snakes. I then read up about breeding pythons and how they thermoregulate and I knew I had to see that too. So I got a male for my carpet and cycled the children's and got them to breed too. And the money was welcome.
Also there's the idea that you have to know something about your snakes and keep them in good conditions to get them to breed. But its not always true of course. Corns will breed freely so long as there's a boy and a girl. It's bit more difficult with pythons, but I guess that many snakes will breed even if kept in terrible conditions.


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

ive got a corn breeding plan next year to get a stunning male with lots of hets and mate them to my 2 females....
and also im hopefully getting a red beardie from america at chrismas to breed next year with my 2 unknown sexed beardies. we are getting back news today about the sex's of my 2 beardies with a new viv... cant wait


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

ive bred my firebellies and my old hoggies. sadly they all died at birth apart from one. in 2008 i'll be hopefully breeding my berbers and my FB newts again. And i will also have a go at breeding royals and whites


----------



## boipevassu (Aug 6, 2007)

The RSPCA take the view that breeding will happen as part of a natural drive in the animal. I still think it is a good way of being sure you have the conditions, interactions and cycles pretty close to correct when dealing with herps. If they produce viable young or eggs they are generally being kept in carefully monitored conditions. So I agree with the previous comments about 'the evolutionary fullstop'. If we are to encourage natural behaviour in our animals breeding is certainly part of that.

As for money - ask the people sitting on 8 or 9 beared dragon babies that they have to reduce in price to shift. The wider variety of species we breed the better it is for animals in the wild. I think it is nice to get back the money for all the food, electricty, hours, vets fees and hard work - I don't believe many make a mint these days!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I originally bred corn snakes because I was a kid and kept a male and female together, got eggs... successfully incubated, by pure chance.. but got some different colours i wasn't expecting.

Didn't know anything about genetics, but getting the coloured babies spurred me on to look into corn snake morphs and how I'd got them, and then I saw a few colours I wanted... and I thought, maybe I can make something else...

I sold my babies successfully to a local pet shop and it covered the food costs of the parents, so that was an added bonus.

Later on I added snakes that I didn't really need but would provide some financial stability for the morphs I wanted to pursue.

I have never sold a personal snake that I bought as a baby or pet yet, just because something isn't valuable, it doesn't mean that it gets traded in or passed on (although I do a lot of sales in snakes shop wise, once they make it to my house, they're usually set for life).

So it's a combination really of financial, the love of the snakes I keep, wanting to experiment, and so forth.

I have reached the point now where I do not intend to buy any new corn morphs as I've only got some much attention, time and space and it's not fair to keep "collecting" as if they weren't animals but inanimate objects. I do have some original snakes that are now 10+ years old, and should they pass on naturally.. I will fill their space in the racks, but nothing new (apart from the ones I've ordered for Rodbaston..... :whistling2


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I plan to breed my Royals in 2010, they will be plenty old enough by then, I have 05/06 females and an 07 male.
I want to do it for the challenge and the experience.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

I think its nice to introduce males to females whenever you can, it is afterall part of thier natural lives.

Also...how amazing must it be to have a new life hatch from an egg and then for you to take care of it [initially atleast if selling on]

We have not bred [hatched] anything yet, we lost all our leo eggs this year due to moving house and then a power cut [though those last ones were prolly infertile anyway, poor male lol]

we have 21 rankin dragon eggs, 4 Oplurus Cuvieri Eggs [erm.. madagascan spinytail iguana... collard iguana..take your pick lol] and one leo egg in the incubator and all loking good at the minute... if they hatch sucessfully it will be our first breeding.

We also plan to continue with the leos of course, and as ours are mainly young, once they mature then they will be bred.
I would like to breed our Fijis of course... that would bring in soem money obviously BUT I also want to buy some more unrealted adults, i need about 7-10k to get the ones that i know will be coming up for sale soon.
So the initial investment would far outweigh any profit for the first couple of years.

Anything else that happens would be nice, we are looking for a female for our uro..breeding is not really the reason but would come into it hopefully.

oh the oplurus cuvieri were at it again this morning so we should have another clutch [of 4 prolly] in a few weeks.
I THINK if they hatch ok we would be the only ppl in the uk with captive bred oplurus cuvieri..i think.

would be nice if the long tails bred.. they are so cool, would love more ppl to be able to have them, and captive bred would be awesome.


We have given up on the bearded dragon breeding lol..we have a male, and a hot female...lol..and the second female is erm.. not really breedable as she is blind in one eye [not our doing, we got her as an adult a few months ago] and very timid.
and the 4th beardie is still young but we think its a "she" but still, not really on the agender atall.

Our pair of sungazers [live barers] are likely to breed as they are a proven pair recently aquired.

erm.. looking for a male eyed lizard.. 


anyway, it is and will be for a huge combination of reasons to be honest and we do also plan to at soem point open a shop and obviously breeding some of our own will be beneficial.

EDIT
oh trese plans to breed her corns when they are old enough, we have 3 and 3 i think.
not atall for money as they are low end morphs.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

snakelover said:


> Also would of though breeding the royal morphs would make some money?​


I think it depends on what you choose to breed, whether you can make money or not. In the dog and cat world there are breeds which sell for more money than others and yes, probably those breeders will make money and it must be the same in the reptile world. 

The more difficult snakes to breed must be rarer and therefore more valuable, but the breeders of the more common snakes cannot be making much profit, surely? Not when you weigh up the costs of heating, lighting and food?


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm planning to start. I had my first attemp at the end of last season but the female didn't get pregnant 

I'd not do for the money, but to gain knowledge and experience.

I intend to breed my hogg island boas, my common boas and the 100% het albino. In the future I want to try and breed my 66% het for T+ albino in order to prove whether his 100% or not.


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

I got a female beardie just to keep my Alfie happy. I have been lucky enough to have 5 clutches this year and also have an outlet to sell the babies to but to be honest it is down to pure luck and a very randy beardie.
I have bought a female RTB to go with my boy but again, if they ge tit together its an added bonus....i just dont like to think of them lonely......as it has been said, its nature and it is a basic instinct in all living things to reproduce.....dont want to deny my animals that.havent made any money as it just about covers food costs!.


----------



## Scoffa (Nov 23, 2006)

I really enjoy re-creating a snakes natural environment. Getting snakes to breed in captivity is extremely difficult. If it hadn't been for herpers doing this then some of the endangered herptiles wouldn't exist. I noticed years ago that it isn't the actual animal that is endangered, more it's enviroment. It's great if you can make the hobby pay for itself and fantastic if you can make money. I wonder how much the professional breeders would make if they worked their profit out as an hourly rate.

Good luck to everyone in the coming season, Scoff.


----------



## belfast_tom (Oct 16, 2007)

im planning to bred in 2009, ive 2 corn pairs and a roayl pair, but by that stage i hope to have a few more royals, and maybe milk snakes. oh and a boy beardie for my wee annie.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Next year will be my first time, and will be for the experiences it will bring. Then I plan on breeding for a particular morph, but one I like, not for the money making - thats why i choose to use hets


----------



## Plutino (Aug 5, 2007)

I don't breed w/em, that's gross!! To each their own though 

Gravid common BCI atm, possibly 2, but one's showing, will be first of reptiles I've owned. OH's been at it for well over a decade w/corns and more recently leos.


----------

